# Butcher's Twine/String



## evo 9 guy (Nov 24, 2009)

I am in a pinch. I need some butcher's twine for a smoke tonight, but there are no stores around me that have butcher's twine, but there is a home depot and they do have twine. Is there a drawback to using just standard twine since the temperatures are so low?


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know that there is a difference other than maybe size...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used the white nylon from HD a couple of times. In a pinch I used some of my wife's white thread just had to wrap extra turns


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 24, 2009)

Perfect. Thank you so much for the quick answers. 

I love that about this site.


----------



## plj (Nov 24, 2009)

I love the "cooking rubber bands," I think they're made out of silicone.  You can probably find them in the grocery store.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 24, 2009)

A butcher shop would probably give you some if you asked...


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 24, 2009)

The sad part is the closest butcher is about 25 minutes away. :(


----------



## tn_bbq (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd want to use the most natural material I could find.  I'd be inclined to use cotton. I suspect HD would have some and I think that's what butcher's twine is anyway.  Heck the dollar store probably has some, too.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

I have gotten hunks of it from the grocery store meat counter too.  I asked where in the store it was, and they said they didn't carry it, but the butcher said hang on a minute, and I'll go get you some.  He reeled off about 20 ft of it and handed it to me.  That's the way it should be.


----------



## meljobin (Nov 24, 2009)

Just get regular string from home depot like I told you to...

        PS i work with him and just saying this because he has been worrying about this all day


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't get me started...


----------



## hemi (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought a BIG lot of white cotton shoe strings from an auction that 
was selling hospital equipment.   For nurse's shoes in sealed bags.
WORKS GREAT !!   Just make sure U trim the plastic ends off before throwing in the bbq..    Hemi.


----------



## meateater (Nov 24, 2009)

I just ask the butcher for some, actually just got some a few hours ago.


----------



## zapper (Nov 25, 2009)

drug store like near the mailing supplies for tieing packages.

chalk box refill string

stores are funny in that they dont know what they have or where they keep it


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes that was my experience as well at Publix when I needed some twine.  I have a big spool of cotton twine but was in the middle of a move and didn't have it available.


----------

